# Strange encounter?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

This afternoon I had a complete stranger and her toddler son walk down my driveway and pretty much begged me to sell her some goats milk for her son. #1 I don't have any to sell and # 2 it's illegal to sell raw milk here in Washington without a grade A dairy license. She did not get this... How do I know she isn't from the state??? Who is she, how did she find me? She couldn't answer the last question. I am careful not to advertise etc, so this is just weird. Anyone have a similar experience?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That would kind of freak me out. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I had a lady needing goats milk cuz her child was allergic to cows milk. I didn't know her but I also didn't charge her for it. I had more milk then we could use. I was happy to give it to someone that could use it.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I would be inclined to think that her child is lactose intolerant and she either saw your goats or overheard someone talking about them. I doubt she was from the state because the state has better things to do - at least I would hope they have better things to do than run around investigating every goat owner to see if they are illegally selling milk. As for weird encounters with people I've never seen before - I'm not even going to go there! :laugh:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Twink90 said:


> I had a lady needing goats milk cuz her child was allergic to cows milk. I didn't know her but I also didn't charge her for it. I had more milk then we could use. I was happy to give it to someone that could use it.


Hmmm, if I had some to spare I would consider just giving it, better than wasting it, but there is more to it with this lady, she almost demanded it;( After explaining to this lady about 5 times that I only had 1 girl in milk, she is nursing triplets, and I get about 16 oz, and she is a small goat, so I couldn't help her, she was dismayed, saying her son needed the milk more then me... Yeah, I'm thinking STRANGE, and yes I am kind of freaking out.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

GoatCrazy said:


> I would be inclined to think that her child is lactose intolerant and she either saw your goats or overheard someone talking about them. I doubt she was from the state because the state has better things to do - at least I would hope they have better things to do than run around investigating every goat owner to see if they are illegally selling milk. As for weird encounters with people I've never seen before - I'm not even going to go there! :laugh:


I doubt she saw them since I have a long driveway, and the goats are in the back of the property, not visible from the road. She possibly could have heard someone talking etc... but still I would never stop by like that, but that's me.... Now I wanna hear your stories;-)


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

You can sell "pet grade milk". If they go against the label and drink it themselves is up to them. It's a drink at your own risk type of thing and legal. People come from far and wide and pay $8 a gallon for it here.

I'm sorry she was so demanding though. I've met some people like that. It's realy annoying. If you need it so bad buy your own goat.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

In Washington, it has to be dyed green to be sold for pet consumption.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> In Washington, it has to be dyed green to be sold for pet consumption.


One thing I don't understand is what if your selling it for soap making? I actually plan to make soap this summer, but thought about this whole green thing.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that's creepy. i hate strangers wandering up to me, let alone my house. hope she gets the message and doesn't come back.....


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

My goats can be seen from the main road. So I tend to get visitors. Especially when new kids are out playing. The funny thing to me is they always show up when I just put my hair up in a ball on the top of my head (barely brushed) and have been cleaning barns out so I'm not exactly clean. Why don't these people ever stop by when I look like a normal human. Same thing goes for a messy house. If you keep your house looking great-no company. The weekend you get busy doing outside chores and let the house go...that's when everyone shows up to visit! My hubby just laughs....I could choke him!!!:wallbang:


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

She probably wasn't from the state, but I sure wouldn't risk it either even if you had the milk. It's is just not worth the 1% chance she is from the state, when the consequences would be arrest and financial bankruptcy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She actually could have been from the state. I know in Ohio they check the Craigslist ads and contact some people. People have been busted for selling milk that way. I won't even sell for pet use.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm off the beaten path, and I'm just hoping she doesn't come back... I'm still wondering how she even found me? I'm quite certain she wasn't from the state, but the whole thing was just creepy. The only other strangers that have come to my place are Mormons and JW's and a people who are looking to buy land, and that happens like once a year if that..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she comes back, I would tell her you aren't milking any goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Moved to our new house in September. Had my son oct 3rd. A lady came by prior to my sons birth talking in a strange accent asking about the house etc (I thought she wanted to buy it and I kept telling her we just bought it) 
The week we brought our son home the same lady comes again and just opens the door and walks right into my house!!!!!! My husband was home that time. She wanted to know of I had milk for sale. All my does were dry and open at the time and I told her it was illegal and I wouldn't ever be selling milk! 

I now keep my doors locked at all times. But not sure what I will do in the summer!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't know if you've heard of the big case in WI where a farmer was arrested for selling raw (cow's) milk. The same thing happened to him...he was set up. They BEGGED him to sell. They do that all the time out here. I wouldn't do it ever for anyone for any reason. It's not worth it.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

it's absolutely ridiculous to think the state can come and do an undercover sting of small farmers like this. and when large CAFO operations or puppy mills have these undercover coverage obtained, it's deemed illegal to be used in court b/c the people were trespassing. terrible.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

WOW...These are some crazy stories!! Janeene, that would disturb me too, asking is one thing, but demanding is another. Desperation can make moms act weird but with all the doubts and off feelings, I say stick with your gut feeling!! I have never had any probelms Thank God...I do a goat share program to get my raw milk legally to folks who need it...this is a legal loop hole...we have even thought about moving to our nieghbor state of Oklahoma where you can sell milk legally up to a certain amount per year with out grade A...
as for your story Stacy!! I cant beleive she just came right in your house!!! thats crazy! I owuld her a locking storm door type screen so you can alwasy have your door locked even when you need a breeze.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I was nursing my son at the time and she had knocked and when I said "One minute" She just opened the door and walked right in and started talking. My husband and I were shocked and I think she saw us sharing a look and she said something about "oh sorry in my country we just walk right in"

I thought "we AREN'T IN YOUR COUNTRY"


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Living in NH not being able to buy raw milk kinda floors me. I think you have to produce 5000 gallons a year to have a license anything less is fine. I do carry insurance to sell raw products.

I agree with Cathy desperate moms can be unpredictable. Frightening, but I bet it got passed word of mouth. She could have gone to the feed store and asked there. Sorry she gave you the heebie jeebies, but I guess I understand that kind of desperation especially when it comes to your children, I have been in that place of begging for help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is weird.

I wouldn't of been so kind to those people, they are intruding on my land and if they get pushy, I will lead them out.

Maybe put up a sign? We Do not sell goats milk sorry. so it can be seen clearly, so you are not bothered. Or do not trespass sign.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I still think it was creepy. For someone to show up and be that nasty and insistent about you selling them milk.... Unless you've sold milk before I don't buy the word of mouth theory either. I would be keeping a very close eye on everything for a while and get no trespassing signs up. I'd even put up a sign that says guard dog on premises....whether you have one or not.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Makes me so glad to live in Oklahoma. Never heard of the certain amount per year law, I've only ever heard that raw milk can legally be sold on the property only, which compared to most states, it sounds pretty fair. I've never had any weird people come by, except one time that they wanted some apricots from our tree, which is in plain view of the whole planet, and I really didn't care much as they only took about half.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> Moved to our new house in September. Had my son oct 3rd. A lady came by prior to my sons birth talking in a strange accent asking about the house etc (I thought she wanted to buy it and I kept telling her we just bought it)
> The week we brought our son home the same lady comes again and just opens the door and walks right into my house!!!!!! My husband was home that time. She wanted to know of I had milk for sale. All my does were dry and open at the time and I told her it was illegal and I wouldn't ever be selling milk!
> 
> I now keep my doors locked at all times. But not sure what I will do in the summer!


Wow Stacey! I would be getting locking screen doors and have that. The lady that came yesterday was foreign too, had like a Russian or Ukraine accent. I hope she doesn't come back.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> That is weird.
> 
> I wouldn't of been so kind to those people, they are intruding on my land and if they get pushy, I will lead them out.
> 
> Maybe put up a sign? We Do not sell goats milk sorry. so it can be seen clearly, so you are not bothered. Or do not trespass sign.


That's a good idea with the signs. My mom thinks if they come back I should call the police just incase a goat goes missing when we are not home. I will probably end up doing that if there is a next time around, which I'm hoping not.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

we do have storm doors - but I dont believe they have the locking feature (they are old like the house), but if Im outside as much as I hope I can be it wont do me much good to be locking them when Im outside. 

We have a lot of puerto ricans (which my husband is) and ukrainians (I have a good friend who just became a citizen) in this area, she was ukrainian or russian. I cant believe that they just walk right into peoples homes there.......


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> Living in NH not being able to buy raw milk kinda floors me. I think you have to produce 5000 gallons a year to have a license anything less is fine. I do carry insurance to sell raw products.
> 
> I agree with Cathy desperate moms can be unpredictable. Frightening, but I bet it got passed word of mouth. She could have gone to the feed store and asked there. Sorry she gave you the heebie jeebies, but I guess I understand that kind of desperation especially when it comes to your children, I have been in that place of begging for help.


I haven't told anyone at the feed store that I milk my goats, pretty much church and work that's it, and I go between 2 different feed stores.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

StaceyRosado said:


> we do have storm doors - but I dont believe they have the locking feature (they are old like the house), but if Im outside as much as I hope I can be it wont do me much good to be locking them when Im outside.
> 
> We have a lot of puerto ricans (which my husband is) and ukrainians (I have a good friend who just became a citizen) in this area, she was ukrainian or russian. I cant believe that they just walk right into peoples homes there.......


That is really scary.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What makes it so weird is that in WA you can buy raw milk from co-op stores and some groceries, You don't need to go looking for it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here in NY you cannot sell it period.Even for animal consumption without a license, and to get one, you almost need to have a working dairy that's inspected regularly.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Unbelievable!!! She came back with her husband, and he was very very rude, demanding that I give them some milk!! My mom called 911 as this was happening! I was out putting wood on the porch, and I had let Patti and kids out to play around, as they pulled up top of the road. After I told them it is illegal to sell milk in WA state, that I didn't have any to give/sell etc, he started chasing Patti and the triplets screaming something not in English, Patti ran in the barn, jumped the gate, (not like her) the kids are small enough to go through the slats, just then the police pulled up... I am still shaking, I was in tears! The police told them to vacate the property immediately or they would be arrested... They left, and the police followed them.. Came back to talk to me a few minutes ago. Unfortunately they live in the duplexes behind my mom's property. The police told us to call if they even attempt to come down here, and to keep an eye on my goats of course. I locked Patti and the triplets back in their pen in the barn, gave some electrolytes, probiotics, and nutridrench, because she was stressed... Hope she will be okay. Good grief strange world.....;-( Now I'm going to be worried about my goats safety while I'm gone;-(


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> What makes it so weird is that in WA you can buy raw milk from co-op stores and some groceries, You don't need to go looking for it.


 I thought the same thing, there is several stores that sell it raw...;(


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG! How horrible! Thank goodness your mom dialed 911 immediately!


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Egad! I'm glad the police came out. So sorry this happened. Even if they are desperate for milk for medical reasons, this is just crazy behavior.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm considering either taking them someplace else like my Aunts house for awhile, or to possibly sell. I have 3 more preggo girls... I really do not need this to deal with... ARGH!!! Selling would kill me really I hate the thought;( I told them to go buy some at Marlene's in Federal Way... at the beginning if the conversation...


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Don't make a big decision like selling while you're stressed.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Don't sell. If you can move them to your aunt's for a short period....I would consider that.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There are always better ways of doing things. WIC gives my grandson 3 quarts of goats milk per week when my girls aren't milking. You never have to terrorize your neighbors over something so simple. 

Hopefully the police will have scared them and they will stay away now. If they can't use the social programs that we all pay for and have access to, there may be a reason. If they do come back tell the police that they were threatening you and your dependents. That will get them taken in, their back ground checked, and problems dealt with.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

OK that was creepy. I won't voice what I would have done, especially with some someone in my pen chasing my goats, not everyone agrees with second amendment rights.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

HerdQueen said:


> OK that was creepy. I won't voice what I would have done, especially with some someone in my pen chasing my goats, not everyone agrees with second amendment rights.


 Boy, I sure do and I also have 5 assorted sizes of dogs...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my word! What freaks! I am so sorry you have to deal with that. There are so many crazy people out there.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My dog is too sweet really. She was barking and growling when he went after Patti and her triplets. My mom just got off the phone with these peoples landlord to tell him of the situation, as he used to live in the neighborhood and knows us. He's coming for a visit tomorrow... and to meet with these people, making it known to them he knows what happened.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I wouldn't sell...I would get a security cam....and then if they come back, you already have the 911 call on record. So sorry janeen, how weird!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hopefully this will calm way down, to non existence.. I'm just worried for my herd is all. I'm don't want to sell and shouldn't have too. I enjoy my animals and therefore won't make any decisions other than keeping them for right now... Thanks all, it is just plain CREEPY!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Omg! 
That's horrible. Glad you were ok. Hopefully the police and their landlord scare them enough not to come back! What makes people demand and invade people's property?!!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Lgd...... Arg.....  people have no right to make u feel unsafe in your own 
place!
Need to string them up by there toes and let the goats kick them in the nose


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I would definitely consider getting a hand gun or whatever for protection. It'll give you a sense of security and control of the situation. If someone were threatening me or my animals/property, I wouldn't think twice about pullin my guns out.
Sometimes just seeing a weapon will dis courage intruders, while you get the police. I usually go for the peaceful way, but some weird intrusive people are the exception.....
And maybe consider a trained LGD for the goats, one that will attack all suspected predators.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Now I really want an LGD just reading all this and remembering what happened. 

Guess I need to bring the idea up to my husband again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How terrifying, glad you and everyone are OK.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, not sure what's happening in the back yet but about 4 police vehicles went behind my mom's property about 20 minutes ago. Could be something totally unrelated, but I'm kinda anxious to find out. 

I think a hand gun, & an LGD would be a good idea. I just need to get the funds for them...

All my crew were shook up. They were all huddled in the open pen in the barn. Rainy weather may have played a part in this but each one nuzzled against me as if to say glad you are okay, and we are too, even the sheep. I normally don't get that kind of attention until I feed them. It was kind of a sweet moment and made me realize how fortunate I am to have these "kids" in my life;-) Oddly enough none were bossy or pushy either...

Patti and the triplets are fine too, she did the same thing;-)

All are eating dinner now, calmed down.

Thanks for all the suggestions and support, this has been very surreal to say the least and frightening too.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

That's terrible, hope everything turns out okay. I'd be keeping a shotgun by every door... and a few in the barn.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

That's so scary! I'm sorry to hear you and Patti got harassed like that. 

I would definitely invest in a gun and at the most an LGD


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Been just about enough time to find that they are wanted or illegals...Hmm, now I'm really curious...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh wow. how terrifying!!! so glad your mom called 911 so quickly, and police responded just as fast. I can't believe that guy came into your yard and chased Patti!!!!  I'm glad everyone is safe for now. I hope you hear some news soon..... hoping you never encounter this situation again. :hug:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, we got a call from the landlord. Apparently they were living with one of his tenants, and a fight broke out between them, thus the 911 call on them again. They were illegal, so they won't be back here again. I guess he was wanted for theft and drugs etc... , too, that's what the real tenant told the landlord, who told my mom over the phone just a few minutes ago. He's still coming out tomorrow.. They had 2 kids, so foster care they go for now... How sad...;-(
The kids are truly the innocent victims in all of this... Some people!! 

I feel better knowing they won't be bothering me again, so hopefully I won't have anything like this happen to me again. I live in a very peaceful neighborhood and would like it back...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh wow. What a mess. Glad you and yours are ok

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

goathiker said:


> In Washington, it has to be dyed green to be sold for pet consumption.


I've never heard this. Do you have a link to the state WAC that says it?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, they sell you the dye when you renew your "pet food only" license every year. Your dairy must still be constructed and inspected to "Grade A" standards. http://agr.wa.gov/FoodAnimal/Dairy/docs/RawMilkTruth.pdf


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's some more on pet milk http://www.realmilk.com/national-updates/law-on-raw-pet-milk-sales/


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh my gosh ..., sound like the kids might be better off! The man was probably spun out drugs causing the crazy behavior .... 

Just reading your thread gave me uneasy feelings ... I thought of u often today .. Even hubby was concerned... So relieved they are in custody


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Here's some more on pet milk http://www.realmilk.com/national-updates/law-on-raw-pet-milk-sales/


You beat me to it Goathiker;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Darlaj said:


> Oh my gosh ..., sound like the kids might be better off! The man was probably spun out drugs causing the crazy behavior ....
> 
> Just reading your thread gave me uneasy feelings ... I thought of u often today .. Even hubby was concerned... So relieved they are in custody


Thanks! I'm feeling much better knowing they won't be bothering me anymore


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

janeen128 said:


> I haven't told anyone at the feed store that I milk my goats, pretty much church and work that's it, and I go between 2 different feed stores.


I had someone call me last week - out of the blue - and ask if she could come look at my goats because she was interested in Kiko's. Turns out she was a casual acquaintance of the woman who called me a week or so earlier regarding the state USDA sheep and goat survey, and they met at church.

ETA - Just read the other posts. Janeen, I'm glad you, your mother, and your animals are ok. I'm sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I sure wish I got just a phone call LOL! I wouldn't mind someone calling or even approaching me and asking and when I tell them sorry I can't help you and then they leave no worries. They can buy raw goats milk from Marlene's, and Trader Joe's, so I will point them in that direction, plain & simple.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I totally understand that! I'm sorry - I should have read the new posts before posting that.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

GoatCrazy said:


> I totally understand that! I'm sorry - I should have read the new posts before posting that.


No worries!!;-) It's all good....;-)


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh wow! glad there's a resolution to the madness. i was thinking about you and your goats last night. i feel really bad for the children, but seems like they may have a better chance away from their crazy father. hopefully they find themselves in a really nice foster home.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgoodness janeen! Sheesh, what a day!! Glad they are gone though and you,your mom and your goats are all ok!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks all. The tenant and the landlord came by to apologize about all of this. The tenant didn't know these people before they moved in and well now he wished he hadn't let them. Also, the landlord was disturbed and strictly (right in front of us) told him EVERYONE that lives on his property HAS to have a background check. 

I am so glad that this was resolved quickly. Praying for those kids, as that is the sad part in all of this...;( 

Everyone out in the barn is back to normal;-) YAY!




Blessings,
Janeen


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

So glad that they were able to resolve the whole thing.  

It is sad about the kids.  Poor things..


----------



## lauramae86 (Oct 8, 2013)

What a crazy story!! I think I speak for a lot of us when I say that these people are lucky they didn't choose my property or any one of us that like to exercise our 2nd amendment rights.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

What an ordeal!! So glad it's over and it's turned out well for everyone...well, I feel bad for the children. I will pray for them. It sounds like their dad was a serious wing nut. This incident really got me thinking.... you know, with the economy so bad, and hearing snipets of an economic collapse... hungry people do desperate things to get food..... something to consider for the future. 

Anyway, that was just a passing thought. I'm very thankful you are all well!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

When my grandparents put their last German Shep. dog down, they were worried about intruders.
So, they got a recording of a dog barking and growling- When anyone came up close to the house,
the recording went off and it really sounded as if the dogs were on the other side of the house, ready
to come around and attack the strangers! More than one person scrambled back into their car! If you aren't
into the dog thing or firearms, maybe a recording of a mean old dog would work? 

I'm glad your situation is resolved, but so sad for the children!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

That's a clever idea Goats Rock;-) Maybe I can do that while I save up the funds for an LGD. It's strange though my dog (pit/lab mix) did start getting defensive when he started to chase Patti around screaming and yelling and it didn't slow him down a bit. Needless to say my dog has been barking at people as they come down the driveway now, hope she continues;-)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Was he Mexican?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Was he Mexican?


No, I believe he was from Russia or the Ukraine, someplace like that. They both had that kind of accent. I might be way off, but definitely wasn't Mexican.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The lady who came into my house was the same! Eek scary

I'm on the hunt for an LGD too. My husband gave the OK.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

This is getting ridiculous!!!;( The mom, some other lady and the 2 kids came back today as I was feeding. Mom called 911 again from the house, unknown to me. I was horrified when I saw them coming. I stated the police will be called you need to leave now. The other lady stated we don't want any trouble, just need to know where to find the raw goats milk, and to apologize for my nephew's behavior, as well as asking for a job? I gave them the info, and just then the police came. He must have been just down the road, as it was only 5 minutes they were here. The police officer told them to leave. I quickly stated that I had no work for either of them and I wanted to be left alone.... They took off, again the police followed them... I'm usually the type of person willing to share everything without batting an eye, but I'm getting extremely paranoid about this AGAIN;-( I have all kinds of questions for the police now..... Good grief... I hope none of my goats go missing. I just added a new guy too...

I have to say at least the guy didn't return, and it must have been her Aunt, she was pleasant, and understood why I couldn't sell the milk, that was encouraging at least, but I prefer to be left alone..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow certainly have thick heads! Glad the police came again. No matter how nice they were.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that is really really REALLY creepy. I'm sorry this is happening to you. hoping that's the last of them. maybe consider saging the house to get rid of the bad vibes these peoples have brought them?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow. This is just crazy. Glad they were halfway decent to you this time, but they still need to just stay the heck away!


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I am Romanian and many of my friends don't understand why I won't sell any of my farm products (milk, cheese, meat, chickens, eggs). Some of them get quite pushy about it. They think I'm being selfish but I am just scared to death something would go wrong and then their doctor would encourage them to sue me for God knows what. Besides, they can get their own little goat and 4-5 chickens in their own back yards !!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I'm at least I don't feel alone. There is a horse farm not too far from me, and guess who was there when is was coming home from church? The people's car, and 2 police vehicles. One police officer came by just a bit ago, and told me to look around as they were here while we were gone to church. I immediately counted my goats, sheep and chickens, and everyone was there. Scanned through everything and everything looks okay. I asked what happened to them being illegal, only the husband is. So next step is a restraining order against them, the neighbors will file for one as well, as I heard they just walked into their barn without asking. This neighbor did pull a gun on them as his wife called the police. I'm going tomorrow afternoon with them, so the next time they come around they can and will be arrested. My neighbor said they have been dealing with these people for about a month.., yikes.... Why on earth would people behave like this???? Still baffles my mind..... ;-/

Kind of funny side note.... My neighbor told me this... As they were waiting for the police these people are desperate for goats milk apparently... Why, I do not know.... They asked him or his wife to help them milk one of my goats in the front for just a cup of milk... REALLY???!! He almost said sure lets go milk the ones up front.... He knew the ones in front were my bucks...;-) haha!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Janeen...this is bizarre!! I think you take the cake on weird neighbors......what a pain to deal with!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Janeen...this is bizarre!! I think you take the cake on weird neighbors......what a pain to deal with!


Well, the lady and her kids are living in Auburn now with the Aunt (I think) about 8 miles away.. I'll just get the restraining order tomorrow, and if I'm thinking now when they show up, she will be arrested.... Sheesh!! It is bizzare.... & creepy... They are from the Ukraine I found out from my neighbors.. I know people from there and let's just say they don't act like this, and we get along just fine and we are friends....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ugh....glad they are 8 miles away now...very strange to be harassing people for milk.Are the kids starving or something?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

there must be something mentally wrong with these people. how can you keep showing up at someone's house you don't know and demanding things??? I really hope all of this resolves some way or another....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

They don't look to be starving. They are very well dressed and she drives a Mercedes Benz... So, I'm not sure what thought process they have. To stick around with my neighbor with the gun pulled at them is just a bit insane, I would have been gone.., and then to have the nerve to ask my neighbors to help milk my goats... WEIRD!!!


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

This is the most bizarre story. These people are mental. 
Why are they also bothering a horse farm? Did she want to milk his horse?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Creepy! I have no words!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is just insane.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

armortrails said:


> This is the most bizarre story. These people are mental.
> Why are they also bothering a horse farm? Did she want to milk his horse?


They wanted to ride the horses, and get some duck eggs as they have ducks as well.... according to my neighbor.... Apparently these people think what's yours is mine too... If the tenant out back never opened his rented duplex to these people I doubt they would even know we were here. We are aways from the main drag..., that's why this is just too strange... She is either NOT understanding English and how much trouble she is causing, or she is just mentally incapable of understanding that we do not want her here, and our stuff/animals are not for her use. Her Aunt was not with her this time...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I just don't think she's mentally capable. I mean, no matter what language u speak, if a police officer shows up and gestures "no" at you and escorts you away, doesn't take a smart person to figure out what that means......


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Yea she must be messed up mentally to do all that, and still continue to of stupid stuff after dealing with the police. 

That's just creepy, what they've been doing. Some people are just plain weird.


----------



## lauramae86 (Oct 8, 2013)

I can't even believe this story!! These people are out of their minds! I'm so glad to hear your neighbor has a gun to protect his assets from these whack jobs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just got a call from the police officer, and he told me they will be going down my dead end road several times a day for at least a month. They are not really sure what is up with this lady, but her husband is in jail with a huge list of charges, but they can't find anything on his wife, so far not looking good obviously... He said to go get a restraining order, so I am with my neighbor tomorrow.. My neighbor is also keeping an eye out for her car... If it passes his place police will be called and he will head over here with his gun. I'm concerned about my mom being home alone when I'm at work.... I'm a school bus driver so I'm gone early in the AM and then in the early - mid PM so that's good at least. 

I just don't have the words to express how weird, insane, creepy, scary, this is, but everyone is okay... If I have learned anything from this it is to be aware, and realize that I won't, can't make any sense out of all this.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow. I've been following this thread and it makes me glad I have my concealed weapon permit, a .38 and several shotguns. Recently someone came onto our property, through three gates and no trespassing signs on the perimeter and turned our dogs out of their kennel. We were only gone for an hour. One of the dogs is a pure pitbull but she would lick you to death before barking. The old lab is capable of protection but she is old. The Irish Setter would go yippee and leave. Long story short, the sheriff already knew our property and agreed they had been turned loose. Nobody can figure out why this happened or by whom. There are some very strange characters out there.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow Janeen, I have been following this as well! How scary! I hope that after you get your restraining order against her that things calm down a bit... It's almost good in a way that she was harassing your neighbor, now you guys can team up and keep each other and the animals safe hopefully.. I feel the worst for you guys, your goats, and the poor kids!


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

I just read all 10 pages of this thread, and I am so glad I have my children home with me during the day. (We homeschool, and my oldest two daughters will be 16 and 18 this year...) What a blessing it was that your Mom was there when they very first arrived, and the man chased your goats. I would not have known how to react if I had been alone! 

Such a freakshow of a story! Where I live there is heavy drug usage, and being on the reservation, I always worry about people like that wandering onto our dead end road. Your terrifying situation has inspired me to think up an "emergency stranger" plan, and prep my kids on what we should do if someone comes to our home like that. I've seen enough oddities just at the post office here, and at the local IGA in the next town over. 

On selling raw milk in WA for pet consumption only, I did not know it had to be dyed. We've sold extra that we've had for $8 a gallon, to high end dog breeders for their puppies (litter of 13), and people contact us to use raw milk instead of gross milk replacer. We have a Lamancha/Alpine that has off tasting milk, and not everyone in our household will drink it. Most of my family of 9 prefer our Nigerian Dwarves milk.

Over the last month, my oldest daughter has been freezing it in 1 gallon ziplock bags, and was going to make soap but keeps procrastinating. She decided to sell it, and placed 7 frozen gallons on Craigslist. There is a buyer from Des Moines that emailed right away, and is going to meet my husband in Renton, when he travels up that way for an appointment this Tuesday. This was more than ready to drive all the way to our house and buy it though...

I had not considered this particular man might be from the state, should we be concerned? We always clarify in every single email, that according to WA State law, the milk is NOT for human consumption, and is animal grade only.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was going to do that 7Blessing but after reading the strict laws regarding selling goats milk, I just think it's not worth the risk. It's your choice obviously but I don't think it's worth the risk.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Restraining order is in place.... I'm HOPING, and PRAYING she just won't come back.. I've only been home for about an hour and noticed the police car going up and down my road;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Another thing 7blessing did you make your milk green? That is also law from WA State, the link is above.... I'm not going to mess with that..., I'll make soap and lotion and sell that;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay!!! Day 2 and no unwanted visitors!!!;-)


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Wonderful...... Hope it stays that way!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Almost a week and no psycho visitor!!;-) Hope it continues....!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

yeah, I have a feeling this is about more than goat's milk, call me suspicious but I fear they are scoping your houses/ farms for more. Especially with them now coming while you are gone to church. Definitely get a restraining order and you may consider some kind of gate on your driveway to keep unwanted vehicle out.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NubianFan said:


> yeah, I have a feeling this is about more than goat's milk, call me suspicious but I fear they are scoping your houses/ farms for more. Especially with them now coming while you are gone to church. Definitely get a restraining order and you may consider some kind of gate on your driveway to keep unwanted vehicle out.


My neighbor and I got a restraining order on Monday. I agree it's more than just about milk... We are thinking of rigging up a hot wire up on top of the driveway.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

You could also put up signs too about trespassing. It's a cheap way to tell people to stay off your property. 

Another thing is if you can find a home security system sign, like ADT, ect you could put one of those out. No one has to know that you don't actually have an alarm system in place. Anyone that comes by will assume you do. 

We put warning signs up all along the road facing side of our property. The guy that did our security systems said that small things like that can play a part in deterring people from trespassing. Signs aren't as good as guns or dogs, but they are cheap!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ciwheeles said:


> You could also put up signs too about trespassing. It's a cheap way to tell people to stay off your property.
> 
> Another thing is if you can find a home security system sign, like ADT, ect you could put one of those out. No one has to know that you don't actually have an alarm system in place. Anyone that comes by will assume you do.
> 
> We put warning signs up all along the road facing side of our property. The guy that did our security systems said that small things like that can play a part in deterring people from trespassing. Signs aren't as good as guns or dogs, but they are cheap!


Also a good idea;-) Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

We just got our security cameras in. We will be installing them soon. I can't wait because I will be able to view them through an app so even when I'm away from the house we can keep a watch on things.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Janeen, I've been following this thread and I'm sorry I haven't responded sooner, but I don't have a clue what to say! I finally decided it was better to try to give you some support than to stay silent.  I'm so glad that nothing bad has happened, and I'm glad you have and are continuing to take proactive steps to keep anything from happening. I cannot even begin to imagine having to deal with this kind of situation - I am so sorry you are having to. :hug: I know it's not much, but it is honest.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

GoatCrazy said:


> Janeen, I've been following this thread and I'm sorry I haven't responded sooner, but I don't have a clue what to say! I finally decided it was better to try to give you some support than to stay silent.  I'm so glad that nothing bad has happened, and I'm glad you have and are continuing to take proactive steps to keep anything from happening. I cannot even begin to imagine having to deal with this kind of situation - I am so sorry you are having to. :hug: I know it's not much, but it is honest.


Thank you Goat Crazy... To be honest if I was on the reading end of this thread, I wouldn't know what to say either. It's just surreal and I am hoping and praying she gets the picture and doesn't return. I'm fortunate also to have my neighbor looking out for the car..;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> We just got our security cameras in. We will be installing them soon. I can't wait because I will be able to view them through an app so even when I'm away from the house we can keep a watch on things.


My neighbor was just talking to me about that this afternoon. He's going to rig up something, and said he would help me do the same


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

janeen128 said:


> Thank you Goat Crazy... To be honest if I was on the reading end of this thread, I wouldn't know what to say either. It's just surreal and I am hoping and praying she gets the picture and doesn't return. I'm fortunate also to have my neighbor looking out for the car..;-)


I sincerely hope she gets the message and just goes away. I'm so glad you have your neighbor to help you out. That counts for a lot!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay!!!! Nothing as of today...;-) I think she finally GOT IT;-)


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I sure hope so!!!


----------



## narnia_sisters (Feb 7, 2014)

oh my goodness! I just read through every page of this thread and my jaw dropped, wow! What a crazy story. I'm really glad you guys are all okay.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is staying away.


----------

